# Wrought Iron fence painting



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry to bug everyone again...

What are the options for painting something like this?
http://www.what-we-have-wrought.com/images/fence.jpg

I am guessing they do not want it too glossy, so no high gloss marine enamel.

I can spray it, or paint it by handing depending on the product used/and whom I have doing it... If I spray it I would rather not use oil, as my sprayer has had solely latex in it.

just looking available options..

thx


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Typically this is referred to as wrought iron, not rod iron. What condition is it in? The DTR epoxy works pretty well on lightly rusted. How much of it do you have? If its more than just a little railing I would seriously consider spraying it. Make a giant spray shield for the backside, run a big drop under the fence to keep paint off the ground and dirt out of the paint. Spray one side one day, the other the next. You could use a waterborne DTM or perhaps an oil emulsion would work well. I really like the all surface enamel from SW. I think BM has a decent product for this too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think this was covered in the substrate guide that we reviewed yesterday.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/painting-different-substrates-8871/
Too bad, the poor sap will have to scuff sand the whole thing! Have fun with that!


Make sure your bid includes the crazy amount of material waste you will have. Might be a good job for HVLP or AAA. I have a used FP 395 for sale


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

It is in perfect condition, just they want it to look fresher...

I will look into a waterborne DTM for spraying it!

thanks


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

waterbornes will keep their color and sheen better than oils, especially for this application.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

ahhh wrought iron... embarrassing... I knew this... epic fail!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe soda-blast it clean then rent an electrostatic sprayer. Very high paint transfer rate.


----------

